# Overdrive switch



## radeon (May 8, 2003)

I was wondering if it would be possible to relocate the o/d switch from the side of the shifter to somewhere else. Cause I would like to start redoing the interior this weekend and was wanting to get a new shift knob, but the only one I have found with the o/d switch cost like $120. It's a razo shifter and plus it really doesn't look that good. I was thinking that if the o/d switch can be relocated that I could put it either on the dash, but further towards the bottom. Or I could put it on the side of the console, kinda between the console and the seat, that way it would still be some what easy to get to. But I don't really use the switch, I usually leave o/d on. so easy access really it's a question in this.

Any input on this would be great. Because if it is possible to relocate the switch then I will be ordering a shift knob this weekend.

Thanks


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

yes. its just 2 wires....can put it anywhere....or you can just connect them and have o/d on at all times.


----------



## radeon (May 8, 2003)

Thanks, gonna have to mess with that this weekend.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

The auto shift knobs with OD cost a grip.

The Levoc is a bit cheaper, but I don't likethe look of it.

I paid around $120.00 for the Razo I have, and I really like the look of it. It is the Competition one, and I've never seen another one. Glad I picked it up when I did.

as stated above, the OD button can be relocated to pretty much anywhere.


----------



## radeon (May 8, 2003)

1clnb14- is the shift knob you have the RA91/92 model??

```
http://www.extremeredline.com/razo/razo_automatic_shift_knob.htm
```
 Cause if not, where can I find the competition ones.

Thanks


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

Thanks now u have given me a new project to do when I get my car outa the shop


----------



## radeon (May 8, 2003)

Glad I could be of help lol. :cheers: good luck with it. I'm gonna do this little project on saturday


----------



## san_fran_b14 (Oct 25, 2002)

That also is my next project, i just finished painting my rear drums last week and planning on replacing the knob since the stock one is just too bulky for me. The O/D button is the only thing holding me back, but now I know...thanks guys!


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

where are yall planning on putting the OD button?
What I was thinking is since I dont believe in Nitrious. Getting a steering wheel with 2 buttons. 1 for horn (of cource) and one for the OD now..


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

so does this mean i can go out and buy a shifter designed for a manual car(some are cheaply priced) since i wouldnt need the o/d button on it, because i can relocate it, correct?


----------



## radeon (May 8, 2003)

tHe iLleSt RiCe- Probably not, cause you still need the button to be able to shift into gear. 

FatBoy4- Haven't decided, was thinking of putting it under the dash or putting it on the side of the console, between the console and the seat. But putting it on the steering wheel is a good idea, I think momo makes one.

To do this would I have to get another push button or could I just use a toggle switch. Cause if I can I have one from the off-road lights that I never installed on my truck  And if I can use the toggle switch then I might try and build a little box, kind of like an extension from the side of the center console to the seat to put it in.

UPDATE: I was right, Momo does make those kind of steering wheels

```
http://www.xtremewhite.com/ORD-Auto~Styling-accessories-Momo~Steering~Wheel-No-1939-1-1-1-1.cfm
```
There are also some here by Sparco

```
http://www.pdm-racing.com/products/sparco.htm
```


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

hey do u have a steering wheel with button on it?

Cause I want to get one of them momos but I want to amke sure it will keep the override ON

I dont want to hit the BUTTON then opps it fucking shuts off


----------



## radeon (May 8, 2003)

No, but after looking at the steering wheel, I've started thinking of doing that. Cause I wouldn't need the buttons for nos, would never mess with it. I have a lead foot as it is, so with nos I would kill myself  . But, anyways I'll ask around about this and let you know.


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

radeon
do u have AIM or Yahoo?
I show u ahve yahoo but u aint online but hey lets chat.


----------



## radeon (May 8, 2003)

check yahoo. radeon55


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

radeon I am showing u is not online.


----------



## radeon (May 8, 2003)

check aim radeon055


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

my AIM or Yahoo is BigDaddyOKC


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

Still dont see u online
do u see me?
BigDaddyOKC


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm not sure if that is the model number or not.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

radeon said:


> *tHe iLleSt RiCe- Probably not, cause you still need the button to be able to shift into gear.
> *


ya i'm just realizing that, lol. what i meant to say was to get a shifter for an automatic that doesnt have the O/D switch since the ones that dont have the button seem to be cheaper


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

Look at the ones without the OD switch and see if there is room to just drill the hole and add the factor in with it. I havent popped it out to see what all involved in that yet.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

i'm thinking of getting this nice chrome one with a shift boot to make my auto seem like an manual, getting the shifter for the automatic without the OD button, gonna have to relocate it under the dash with all my other switches(i hardly use the OD anyway)


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

the illest rice then you dont drive your sentra right then


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

So uhm, I could get a shift knob, and then just leave the OD button off/away? I never use it either, and I dont want to relocate it, since it would be more of a hassle for something that I dont use.


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

pssch why dont u use your OD? u never go above 40mph?


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Oh, I mean, as in, I dont ever push the button to turn it off. I like going more than 40mph


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

FatBoy4 said:


> *the illest rice then you dont drive your sentra right then *


what do u mean?


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

So, seriously, can I just get rid of the over drive button?

Is there a better way to get it off with the wires, than just cutting them? In case I have to put the stock one back on, I dont want to have to ghetto rig a connection so that it works with the stock OD button.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Just connect them together man....thats all. No matter what, if you're gonna remove the stock shifter, you're gonna have to cut the OD wires...unless you mess around with the shifter and get the whole button out...which is just a waste anyway.
And to re-connect them again isn't that hard anyway.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

i dont like having OD on because it robs u of power, leaving it off keeps some power but it greatly reduces gas mileage.....


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

so has anyone done this mod yet?


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

What mod? Eliminate the OD button?
You drive with OD on all the time, so by just leaving the wires connected you're not changing anything. You just wont be able to turn it back off (recommended when you're racing).


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

oh what i was thinking was moving it somewhere?


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Oh, i see. Thats easy too....just lengthen the wires and move them to where you wanna put them. If you want to get really nice, you can find a button on the dash that you dont use and wire it to that....even though you probably wont find one of those...


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

Hmm, all nice ideas, what about if i get a switch that will go with some of the other ones that i have. Or maybe, why not put a new OD button into that little clip between the hazard and rear defroster?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

u can custom fabricate anything to work.......i'll be experimenting with this on sunday.


----------

